# north ga huntin' club?



## GAdawgMd (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey ya'll. I'm gone be havin' to move to the Atlanta area for my 3rd and 4th year of medical school for clinicals. I'm from south georgia and have a lot of land down here and in Dublin to hunt, but I won't be able to drive 2 1/2 - 5 hours to go huntin' some days. Do ya'll know any huntin' clubs in the surroundin' Atlanta area that has a lot of deer and turkeys? Any advice would help. Thanks ya'll.
Dawgfan


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Mar 29, 2008)

Contact wornoutrails. he has some great clubs


----------



## GAdawgMd (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Hunter for life (May 21, 2008)

Wher do I find Wornoutrails?


----------



## shadow2 (May 22, 2008)

contact dixie on this board


----------



## gadeerwoman (May 28, 2008)

Look them up in the "members list" and you can pm both from there.


----------

